# Beretta xtrema2 vs. Beretta A400 extreme unico



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Have an opportunity to buy either gun at the same price, same camo, same barrel length, both have ko installed. Which one should I get?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I've shot both a lot.The Extrema a lot more of course because I've had one for years.Had a triple on honkers today with the A400 though.  
Both are great,reliable shotguns but they 'come up' a bit different,the sight plane is a bit different,and for me,the Extrema comes up a bit better.However that could be in part related to the fact I'm soooo familiar with it.You really can't go wrong with either-take the one that feels best to you.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Was thinking about my answer here and it was a little incomplete perhaps.Because of a situation involving my eyes and recoil I try darn near anything/everything that claims to reduce it.The A400 claims a sort of double 'kick off' system superior to anything.While its 'ok',IMO it is no better in that department than the Extrema 2.Thats my subjective view but its a very carefully considered one based on side by side alternating shots with the same ammo.
Now,it could be slightly better I suppose cause the A400 is slightly lighter.(7.6 lbs vs 8 lbs if memory serves).I'd buy on 'fit',not on any recoil reduction claims.


----------

